# tpf nyc meetup pics...



## danalec99

awesome day. fortunate to have met some really sweet ppl!! 
here are few warm up shots:

1. Jeff Canes - Central Park






2. Traci - Central Park





3. Unimaximum - Central Park





4. Paul Ron - Central Park





4. Ever camera shy Carolyn , photogodesses daughter! 





5. Motorola Vs Nokia.  





6. stranger in Central Park





7. Central Park


----------



## Corry

Yaaaaay! I've been waiting all day for these pics! Thanks for posting em Daniel!!!!!  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE!!!!


----------



## Corry

Should I sticky this one and make it the official NYC meetup thread?


----------



## photogoddess

More...more...more! Nice to see my daughter Carole-Ann having so much fun. :roll: I'm surprised you actually got a photo of her without her hand in front of her face.


----------



## Chase

Jeff, I just have to say...

NICE HAT! :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC

I've been waiting for these. Great stuff, keep em coming!

Eric


----------



## Alison

Awesome photos! I'm so sorry we weren't able to make it to this trip! Next time we will be there, with the baby on the outside! I'm glad you are having a good time and I look forward to more pics. And I agreee...great hat, Jeff!


----------



## LaFoto

Yay, yay, yay! 
The first photos of the NYC Meet-Up are beginning to show. Yuppiduh!  
I had waited for these all day long, now they are here ---- and I want more!  
Anyone has taken a photo of Mr Alexander? Please? 

One day in my life...
...eventually...
...who knows when? ...
...also I...
...will make it to...
New York - New York! *yearning*


----------



## danalec99

Corry, I guess you could! 
Alison, no need to be sorry!! You'd have been exhausted. We walked for miles. 
pg, sorry for misspelling her name!! 
LaFoto, we were taking pics left and right, so I'm sure I am in one of those. 

Thanks for the comments everyone. Few more...

8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14. en route Roosevelt Island. You can see the UN building on the right.





15. Traci taking care of the details





16.





17.





18. 





19.





20.





21. Paley Park. You are right in the middle of the city and can hear nothing but the sound of the falls. I can't thank Paul enough for showing us this lil heaven. :thumbup:





22. Paley Park





22. Manhattan has more taxi cabs than people.





23.





24. Winter clothing





25.





26.





I shall torture you no more!


----------



## Corry

*sigh*....I wish I was there.  Thanks for postin again Dan!!!  I can't wait til everyone else gets home and posts!!!


----------



## LaFoto

These *are NO* torture!!!

They are a bit many to comment on each of them, though I would like to, and they are all a huge pleasure to look at!  Aren't meet-ups fun?????


----------



## photo gal

Oh cool!  Really cool!!!It's great to see everyone!!  Thanks for sharing Daniel!!!


----------



## JonMikal

nice series Dan and good to see everyone! the last four of the second set are awesome! that pigeon shot is cool!


----------



## Corry

Oh, and by the way, I'm coming to NYC to borrow your lensbaby.


----------



## terri

Great series! :thumbup:    Would have SO loved to have been there.   

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Andrea K

i wanted to come to this one when the talks first started! looks like everyone had a great time

great shots!

if there is ever a philly meet...ill be there


----------



## Alexandra

c'mon! give us some more!!!!!


----------



## danalec99

27. Unimaximum was checking out the lensbaby


----------



## AIRIC

Sweet! Really wish I was there 

Eric


----------



## danalec99

28. Mistah GQ  on Roosevelt Island. Queensboro bridge in the background.





29. Paley Park





30.


----------



## Corry

I LOVE the look on Jeff's face in that last pic of him!


----------



## Karalee

First of all... #23.... 

Looks like your starting to use your lensbaby more too eh . Thanks for sharing the peeps of tpf, cant wait to see what the others got!


----------



## mentos_007

thanks for sharing those pics!!! great to see you guys!!!


----------



## photogoddess

No worries about the name. Almost everyone spells it wrong.  Awesome shots! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Alison

Karalee said:
			
		

> First of all... #23....



Love that shot as well! Thank you so much for sharing your photos, they are great and it's a lot of fun to see where you were


----------



## Unimaxium

Aw man these are awesome! It's really funny seeing the pics and remembering all the sites where we took photos. I love those lensbaby portrait shots of me!

I'm going to drop my slide film off at the lab tomorrow afternoon so I should have it ready to post by Wednesday. I processed all my B&W at school today, and have a few good shots but nothing all too special. I think I have most of my best stuff on the Velvia rolls I shot on Saturday. I can't wait to see them


----------



## Unimaxium

Chase said:
			
		

> Jeff, I just have to say...
> 
> NICE HAT! :mrgreen:



Not only stylish, but quite useful as well! That was how I managed to find the whole group by recognizing Jeff's hat. Yay for TPF hats!


----------



## Corry

Can't wait to see the pics Unimaxium!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan

How old are you Unimaxium?
I never knew you were younger... lol


----------



## Unimaxium

LittleMan said:
			
		

> How old are you Unimaxium?
> I never knew you were younger... lol


Same age as you -- 18.  So technically an adult hehe


----------



## Jeff Canes

Chase said:
			
		

> Jeff, I just have to say...
> 
> NICE HAT! :mrgreen:



Well I glade everyone likes my hat but thats one stinky dirt hat and it's time for it to go. Lucky there are more over at cafepress

And Daniel these are all fabulous[font=&quot]  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:[/font]


----------



## Knopka

It looks like you all had fun, snapping pics left & right ! Great series. I'm definately coming to the next meeting in the city!!!


----------



## LittleMan

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Same age as you -- 18.  So technically an adult hehe


Well, that's awesome! :thumbup::mrgreen:
Too bad we still can't order alchahol though.... lol


----------



## Rob

Great pics - wish I'd been able to make it! I'll be over in the New Year to see that big city of yours, hopefully someone will be around to translate for me!

Rob
p.s. Unimaxium you would make a great model!


----------



## Mansi

hey daniel.. great pics... nice to see you guys!
love your b/w's as always.. gah this must have been sooo much fun!
i'm coming for one of these for sure.... sometime in teh future


----------



## Corry

Ooooh! I see Jeff's back and replying to this thread!!!!  Come on Jeff, hurry up!


----------



## Jeff Canes

1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   A View Of Sky At Sunset

   9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   My Hotel

   15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   I all way think of Matt went I see a Starbuck

   16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   23 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   29 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   31 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




32
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[font=&quot]
[/font]


----------



## Corry

Aaaaawwwesome!!!!! I love em all!!!! I'll have to go over them more closely when I can and tell ya my favorites!  By the way...I think there is a double post or two.   Edit: n/m, you already edited..that was fast.


----------



## Corry

Ok...upon further investigation, I have come to the conclusion that I cannot pic any that stand out as my favorite, Jeff...sorry...THEY ALL RAWWWWK!


----------



## terri

What a great series, Mr. Canes. :thumbup: It looks like you guys had a blast, and you really captured some fun moments.

I really like your bike shot and also the last one - good stuff!!


----------



## JonMikal

thanks for sharing Jeff. i must admit your 'hotel' shot made me chuckle 

these are all wonderful shots, but didn't you meet up at strawberry fields????? pics?????


----------



## LaFoto

I went through them in your pbase album, which is much more fun even because they show up larger. But it is now even harder to say which ones I like best, for they are all so good, and so varied! And that fisheye lens is something else, really!  
You resided in luxury, didn't you .
Oh, what fun to "be with you" through these!


----------



## Karalee

Awesome Jeff :thumbsup: Starbucks remind me of Matt too  Sometimes I put a buck in the tip jar for him :lmao:


----------



## danalec99

love the fish, Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Canes

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ---but didn't you meet up at strawberry fields????? pics?????



 Yep we meet at Strawberry Field. The area was very crowded. I only took one shot of Mosaic myself. I think Traci and Carole-Ann took more in the area. Did get a few photos of The Dakota, but passed on any of the carriage way seem inappropriate. We did not actually stay in the park all that long. Fortunately I got a chance Friday afternoon to shoot some in park, but have not edited those yet.


----------



## Jeff Canes

danalec99 said:
			
		

> love the fish, Jeff! :thumbsup:


[font=&quot]
Thanks, I happy with how they came out and the nice crop opinions [/font]


----------



## thebeginning

great photos guys! looks like a blast.  danalec, i love your processing :thumbsup:


----------



## danalec99

Rockefeller






en route Roosevelt Island





Jeff, at Paley Park





Uni, hard at work!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

What great photos! And in true TPF style, Photographers photographing photographers taking photographs (of photographers photographing..............) 


Unimaximum,  You look so young man! 

Jeff, that fisheye is awsome!:thumbup: 


Is it possible to make up a TPF Gallery for all the meetups around the world?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

great shots from everyone! good to see you all smiling, and shooting!!


----------



## Unimaxium

I love these shots Jeff! Especially all the ones of me! 
It's funny seeing those ones of me lying on the ground. BTW in those shots I was trying to take a shot of a statue through the hole in the stone things in front of me. I hope it comes out well.

PS: as for getting my film developed, it might take the lab longer than I expected. I think it might not be ready till next week. But they'll be scanning all my slide film shots so when I get it back I will be able to post 'em online right away. Can't wait!


----------



## Paul Ron

I had a nice time. I'm just feeling guilty we didn't get to cover more ground. The city is just so big and there is so much to see, and it all moves so fast, and the day flew by. You really should do this again but next time stay a week. 

I developed my negatives yesterday and saw a couple nice shots. Tonight I printed 2 of them from the park. I just wish I had more time to play in my darkroom, my job cuts into my free time.

Can I send my pics to one of you to scan for me? When I do it, I am so dissapointed in the results. It seems B&W picks up so much junk and never look as good as the prints. I'll give it a go tomorrow on my scanner but I'm going to need someone to tutor me through reducing and posting it. If that doesn't work for me I'm mailing em to you guys.


----------



## Knopka

Awesome pictures, guys! Everyone did great !
Jeff, love your choice of BG in #2 & #9! The hotel shot is simply! Love the fruit shot & the bikes :thumbup: . #31 also caught my eye. That fish doesn't stink afterall  ! Good work.
danalec99, love your en route Roosevlelt Island! Also cool angle in the first shot ! Great to see ya all!!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

I have came to end of my NY,NY posts

        Friday In Park
36 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   37 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   41
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   46 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   47 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   48 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gangs of New York

   49 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   51 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   52 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [font=&quot]53 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font]


----------



## AIRIC

Fun stuff. It almost feels like I was there.

Eric


----------



## Traci

Great shots everyone!  
Sorry I haven't posted yet. I got home late Monday and I downloaded almost 600 shots!  :er:  I'll post some asap, maybe at lunch time. Like Paul said...work cuts into my processing time and I have a slow computer at home. 
We (Carole-Ann and I) had an AWESOME time!  :cheer: We met some truely wonderful people and I will never forget that!  :hugs: Daniel introduced us to some great Indian food, yum!  :thumbsup: Paley Park, what can I say...Thanks Paul! Jeff...I'm picking the hotel next time!  Just kidding! Uni...our Sunday tour guide...thank you!  :hug::


----------



## errant_star

These are all such wonderful pics from both of you!!!

Looks like so much fun ... I wish I could have been there with you guys!! (as I'm sure we all do!!!) :mrgreen:


----------



## ShaCow

11 does it for me  .. what did you do to get those colours dan? was this done in photoshop? if so, can you explain how you did it please. Thanks a lot, and i love the rest of the pics


----------



## danalec99

ServerKill said:
			
		

> 11 does it for me  .. what did you do to get those colours dan? was this done in photoshop? if so, can you explain how you did it please. Thanks a lot, and i love the rest of the pics


Thanks serverkill.

Yes, I post processed the RAW image in photoshop (ps).
I merely undersaturated the image in the PS Raw Developer. And of course, as usual I played with the brightness/contrast and vignetting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JonMikal

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Thanks serverkill.
> 
> Yes, I post processed the RAW image in photoshop (ps).
> I merely undersaturated the image in the PS Raw Developer. And of course, as usual I played with the brightness/contrast and vignetting.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
hey Dan. PS Raw Developer; is that an action in PS or separate program? thanks


----------



## danalec99

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hey Dan. PS Raw Developer; is that an action in PS or separate program? thanks


Jon, I should have clarified it before. 'Raw Developer' is merely a pet name that I have given to 'Adobe Camera Raw' that comes with my PS-CS.


----------



## Unimaxium

OK I just scanned some of the B&W shots I developed myself on Monday. There are still some more good ones that I haven't scanned yet, too. And once I get the color shots back from the lab you can be sure I will post plenty of those 

1. Using Jeff's fisheye lens






2. Daniel in Pasley Park





3. A piece of the Manhattan skyline from Roosevelt Island (including UN, Empire State, and Chrysler Buildings)





4. 





5. Timing could have been a tiny bit better on this one, but I still like it





6. I think all of us took a picture of this guy on the steps





7. The door of a church somewhere





Enjoy   
There will be plenty more to come


----------



## LittleMan

Very nice Uni!  Love them all! :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99

nice series Uni!! :thumbsup:
cant wait to see the results from the velvia.


----------



## JonMikal

these are all wonderful captures. please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Nice work Uni, love the tones, really like #4 a lot[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Unimaxium

Second batch of scans, hot off the press:

8. Looking down 4th Avenue (I think) from the Roosevelt Island cable car





9. These are all the people waiting outside B&H before they open their doors at 10AM on Sunday. You can't really see the full size of the crowd from this shot, but trust me it's surprising how many people wait outside just to get into the store when they open. It's logical too; B&H gets pretty crowded after just a short time.





10. The Diner where we ate breakfast Sunday morning (right after B&H)





11. Jeff's hotel.  I believe everyone in the group took a picture of this one port-o-potty on Roosevelt Island (but I was the first)





12. Some shots of the queensboro bridge





13.





14.





15. A shot of my foot in the shower in my hotel room. I just really loved the look of the drain, so I stuck my foot in and took a shot 





So those are probably all the B&W shots I'm going to scan. I still can't wait to get the slide film back from the lab. I really hope they turn out as well as these shots did.


----------



## 303villain

wow i wish i had the time and/or money to go to one of these, maybe ill just have to make a vacation request for the next


----------



## danalec99

beautiful, Uni! 
Love the tones!!! :thumbup:


----------



## anua

great shots , guys!!!!
all of them!
oh, i wish i could be there too!


----------



## Corry

Awesome shots!  Thank you soooo much for sharing! Can't wait to see more!  (did I mention that I wish I was there?)


----------



## ShaCow

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Thanks serverkill.
> 
> Yes, I post processed the RAW image in photoshop (ps).
> I merely undersaturated the image in the PS Raw Developer. And of course, as usual I played with the brightness/contrast and vignetting.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thank you very much


----------



## Traci

Well...sorry for the wait. Here are a few:

1. Our Lady Liberty




2.




3.




4. Stars & Stripes




5. The view from the Statue of Liberty




6. View from the ferry




7. Ground Zero




8. WTC Sphere




9. View from the Empire State Building




10. Chocolate in Times Square!





I will upload more later. Hope you like!


----------



## danalec99

nice series traci!! :thumbsup:. You covered a lot of places!!
I love how you've composed #1 & 2.


----------



## Chase

Great shots, Traci!


----------



## Traci

Thanks...Daniel and Chase! Those were from the first day. I still need to post the ones I took with the group.


----------



## JonMikal

excellent captures traci and uni!

uni, is that diner across the street from b&h?


----------



## Unimaxium

JonMikal said:
			
		

> uni, is that diner across the street from b&h?


Yep. We pretty much just walked out of B&H, decided we were hungry, looked across the street, found the diner and figured we'd eat there.


----------



## JonMikal

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Yep. We pretty much just walked out of B&H, decided we were hungry, looked across the street, found the diner and figured we'd eat there.


 
cool, have had many a late night snack there! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes

JonMikal said:
			
		

> cool, have had many a late night snack there! :thumbup:


[font=&quot]

If we had know that, would have asked for the JonMikal booth :lmao:[/font]


----------



## Gattina

i'm very impressed guys nice photos specially the black and white ones:thumbup:


----------



## Unimaxium

Well I got my color shots back from the lab last week, but the scans they made are pretty bad. The slides look awesome, but they messed up a bunch of the scans I had them make for me. So in a little while I'm going to upload and post some of the ones from the lab's batch that actually came out good, and then I'm going to undertake the process of scanning the slides myself for better quality. So stay tuned for some more pics... the velvia shots in central park are awesome!

I'll edit this post when I have all the shots I want ready for the web.
EDIT: No I won't. I started a new post below.


----------



## JonMikal

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Well I got my color shots back from the lab last week, but the scans they made are pretty bad. The slides look awesome, but they messed up a bunch of the scans I had them make for me. So in a little while I'm going to upload and post some of the ones from the lab's batch that actually came out good, and then I'm going to undertake the process of scanning the slides myself for better quality. So stay tuned for some more pics... the velvia shots in central park are awesome!
> 
> I'll edit this post when I have all the shots I want ready for the web.


 
can't wait!


----------



## Unimaxium

OK here are the good ones from the lab's scans.

16. A series of shots from Central Park:






17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27. This is the shot I was trying to get when I was lying down on the ground in those pictures from Jeff and Daniel





28.





29. A rather unflattering shot of everyone in the frame. I told you velvia is bad for shots of people!





OK, that's it for the central park batch. In a couple minutes I'll be posting more shots though. Stay tuned.


----------



## Unimaxium

Second Batch, hot from the oven!

Shots in Pasley Park:

30.





31.





32.





33. This was very close to Pasley Park. It seems to have been a piece of the Berlin Wall.





34. Reflection in a 5th Ave. store window





35. Time Warner Center (the blue ones), and Trump International Hotel & Tower (black / brown)





36. A dentist





And that finishes my shots from the first day. One more batch from Sunday coming up.


----------



## Unimaxium

Last batch for right now. I may post a few more as I scan some slides myself. These are all from Sunday.

37. Another picture of the diner where we ate that morning





38. Reflection





39. This is at the south street seaport, where we saw this contortionist guy doing a street performance act.





40. The Manhattan Bridge





41.





42. Brooklyn Bridge





43.





44.





45. Traci taking a photo of the brooklyn bridge


----------



## danalec99

sweeeet! :thumbsup:
love 17, 22, 33, 34.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Wow all of these really fabulists. #33 the wall is my favorite a long with 17, 24, 25, 31, 32, 37, 38 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Traci

I've been busy, busy, busy...here are some more. Although they don't compare to Uni's.  :hail: Those are all awesome! :thumbup: 

11. Imagine Mosaic





12. Strawberry Fields





13. The Lake





14. The Angel





15. Daniel





16. Uni





17. Break Time!





18. Buggies





19. The Station





20. The Walk





21. 





22. Queensboro Bridge from Roosevelt Island






23. Brooklyn Bridge





24. Under the Brooklyn Bridge





25. The Bird!





26. The Manhattan Bridge





I'm done now... :cheer:


----------



## Karalee

Awesome pics Uni and Traci!!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Wow I like #s 18 & 19 a lot and 17 is also very good but you need to crop the fat guy out of the background


----------



## Mumfandc

Hey Unimaxium...the door right after the entrance to the "Cheyenne Diner" (B&W photo) is my best friend's apartment!

LOL...he lives right across from B&H, but he never has reason to go in there. Heh, I keep telling him I wanna swap apartments with him. 

My college is a couple blocks south on 27th St. (Fashion Institute of Technology). You guys should've visited because there are often exhibits on campus featuring the work of the photography majors. INCREDIBLE stuff, they are all very professional.


----------



## danalec99

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> exhibits on campus


which school?


----------



## Mumfandc

danalec99 said:
			
		

> which school?


FIT. http://www.fitnyc.edu

I didn't know about this NYC meet-up you guys did. I had not come by the forums in a while. I should've went.


----------



## danalec99

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> FIT. http://www.fitnyc.edu
> 
> I didn't know about this NYC meet-up you guys did. I had not come by the forums in a while. I should've went.


It would have been nice if you could join! 

FIT; I remember now... you had mentioned that a while ago. 
I know someone from FIT. She must have already graduated from her fashion design program (undergrad, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## mal

I would definitely put that on my wall. Great shot!


----------

